# * Need Sub in Waterford Michigan *



## silvetouch (Jul 29, 2004)

I have a small subdivision that i got with a group of properties that is not anywhere near anything i do. Anyone in that area interested in plowing it? please respond here or PM me.
thanks.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

silvetouch;629108 said:


> I have a small subdivision that i got with a group of properties that is not anywhere near anything i do. Anyone in that area interested in plowing it? please respond here or PM me.
> thanks.


Hi Silvertouch, call me 248 431 6443 or send me a PM. I may be able to help you.

Regards Mike


----------



## AMS (Nov 18, 2008)

*Please Give us a Call * 248.875.1565**

We would love to help you out with this!

You can reach us at 248.875.1565. I had also posted an ad looking for additional subcontracted work. Thank you!:waving:


----------



## Hudson0602 (Nov 19, 2008)

Would be more than happy to help 248-245-2364


----------

